# RCI 63,000 point package vs Worldmark 6000 package?



## travelhome (Aug 14, 2008)

I saw people recommend a RCI point leasing package. I'm a newbie so do not currently own any TS to take advantage of PFD.
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/classifieds/viewad-192.html

Looking at the following two packages

1) worldmark 6000 account for about $3000 initial cost 
plus $450 MTF + opportunity cost of 6% at $180/yr 
so total $630 / year 

and 

2) a RCI 3 year lease for 63,000 RCI points with initial cost of $622 
plus $573 MTF + opportunity cost 6% at 40/yr
so total $613 / year

I intend to use worldmark do flexchange with II. So both programs would incur either II or RCI membership cost and per exchange cost, so I didn't count that in. 

The worldmark credit is dropping its value fast. So after 3 years (same as leasing period), if credit value is 0.4c/pt vs. 0.5c/pt now, it is $600 out, about the same as the initial cost of the RCI point package. 

So comparing a 6000 worldmark account and a 63,000 RCI account, which one would give better vacation experience in 3 year period of time? 

Thanks a lot for your help!

Tiff


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 14, 2008)

*iirc WM costs*

To use WM for II flex change or last minute RCI trades, I believe is 4000 points, so an annual 6k will give you 1 and 1/2 trips per year with 2 exchange fees.

Now, 63k in RCI points used within the 45 day window will give you 7 week long vacations per year. Of course there will be 7 exchange fees added on to your total, but $573 plus $1148=1721 divided by 7= $245.86 per weeks vacation. 

Looks like the low cost of entry and low annual fee RCI points package wins this one hands down. 


jmho,

Greg




travelhome said:


> I saw people recommend a RCI point leasing package. I'm a newbie so do not currently own any TS to take advantage of PFD.
> http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/classifieds/viewad-192.html
> 
> Looking at the following two packages
> ...


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 14, 2008)

It's so cheap, I would buy both. Why choose?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> It's so cheap, I would buy both. Why choose?



Spoken like a true timeshare addict.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 15, 2008)

The big difference between the two is with WM you could reserve the week you want in Palm Springs 10 months in advance with your WM points at the WM resort( allowing you to arrange for cheap airfare, time off from work ect) . Then at 59 days, cancel your WM reservation and grab a flexchange II exchange into the Westin or Marriott in Palm Desert. Saving you a ton of WM points. 

With RCI points, you'd have to wait till 45 days before travel time, pay last minute airfares ect, and still not be sure you'd be able to snag a low point last minute vacation. 


PLUS, with WM even though the price of points seems to be dropping, your 6000 WM points in 3 years would still be worth a significant amount and still have a pretty easy resale option.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Aug 21, 2008)

Using RCI points that I lease through the Club Trinidad deal I just booked a one-week November holiday at Club Intrawest’s Palm Desert resort (RCI resort #6413), which is affiliated with both the RCI and Interval systems, with Gold Crown/5-Star ratings and excellent reviews. (Visit www.clubintrawest.com to view pictures and “virtual tours” of the rooms and facilities.) This is about as nice a resort as you could ever visit, and – at 43,000 RCI points – cost me only about $250 for the week, using the leased points strategy.  

This way of doing things works!


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Aug 22, 2008)

I received a PM that pointed out I should have included the RCI 7-day points transaction fee ($124). The more accurate cost I should have stated above is more like $300 in leased points plus the transaction fee.

It looks something like this:

104,000 RCI points leased for $750/year = .007 cents per point

43,000 points x .007 = $301

$301 + 124 transaction fee = Total $425

I have not included the approximate $500 in fees to get started in the leasing program. Any way you look at it, this is a great strategy.


----------



## travelhome (Aug 22, 2008)

*with points, one should be able to see everything?*

Is it true that as long as you put up with enough points, you should be able to see everything available since there is no trading power per say? Right? 

If this is the case, as long as you can acquire points at very low cost, you can go anywhere you want at any time, as long as there is sth in the system for exchange.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 22, 2008)

travelhome said:


> Is it true that as long as you put up with enough points, you should be able to see everything available since there is no trading power per say? Right?
> 
> If this is the case, as long as you can acquire points at very low cost, you can go anywhere you want at any time, as long as there is sth in the system for exchange.



You definitely cannot see all the RCI inventory with RCI Points.   At a minimum, you cannot see RCI weeks inventory at RCI Points resorts.  Also, I believe that the VEP score for RCI Points screens out some weeks.  I believe RCI Points can see all RCI Points inventory, but I haven't verified that fact.

I believe the WorldMark can see all RCI inventory.  But, I haven't verified that yet either.


----------

